# cooler weather, a purple hairbrush and two lil snots



## redtailgal (Aug 3, 2011)

.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 3, 2011)

I wouldn't trust him....one of these days that won't be a 'tap'...let me know how he tastes?


----------



## elevan (Aug 3, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I wouldn't trust him....one of these days that won't be a 'tap'...let me know how he tastes?


I agree.

I have a calf who thinks he's a goat and is intended for the table...if he keeps trying to headbutt like a goat it'll be sooner than I had intended


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 3, 2011)

.


----------



## maggies.family (Aug 3, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I wouldn't trust him....one of these days that won't be a 'tap'...let me know how he tastes?


Yup, fill the freezer if he does it again!  What a brat!!


----------



## MysticScorpio82 (Aug 4, 2011)

Lol, what a little turd!  I am glad he only tapped you though!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 4, 2011)

Your knees are very important. I don't even know you all that well and I really like your knees. Smack him a good one up a long side the ear the next time he does that. With the flat of your hand if that is all you have on you, or ......hmmmm how do I say this. Maybe perhaps you might  go out of your way to carry a good sized stick with you, not a thin skinny stick, one that fits in your hand well. It might just accidently smack him up along side the head right on his ear, maybe you loose your balance or something and it accidentally hits him.   I don't make a  habit of turning my back on any of the males. I know you take good care of them, but he is going to keep growing, and he is going to get big. 


Hmmm.... I was just thinkig we could compare the taste of him and the new whether you are getting at our party.   We could do a taste comparison of the 100 % boer and if I remember correctly, the boer cross nubian whether.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 4, 2011)

.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 4, 2011)

I'd like to meet you..........

You are my kind of potential gal pal...

DonnaBelle


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 4, 2011)

x


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## smoky73 (Aug 4, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> LOL, welllllllll......
> 
> He tried it on me again tonight.  I had the old broomhandle that I use on kickin' cows.  I whopped him pretty good, then I grabbed him and put him on his side and sat on him. Hows THAT for a visual?
> 
> ...


Lol, that was an awesome read! I also do not get aggressive with the livestock unless I have to, and I have had a rooster or two I have had to eat due to temper issues. I raise a few Dutch bantam chickens and the roosters are always snots, I keep one of the sons every year to replace the old snot as they are pure evil IMO. My silkies I will grab by the tail if they get out of line and toss them out the door. I cannot whap them as they can and will fall over dead if you hit their head at all as most of them do not have a fully formed skull.

My goats do play fight like what your describing though, rear up full of force then come down and tap. Never had one try it with me though. The black one does like to rub her head on you though, usually your butt, you just have to watch the horns.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 5, 2011)

Our previous buck met the business end of a shovel a few times before he met the freeezer.     <and no I did not beat him to death with a shovel but man on man would he have deserved it>


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 5, 2011)

But sometimes putting them in the freezer isn't very productive when you purchased them for their manly parts.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 5, 2011)

x


----------



## elevan (Aug 5, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Thankfully, the banding process took the attitude out of Socrates.
> 
> hmmm....wonder if that would work on teenage boys?




I'm holding that one in reserve for when my boys are teenagers


----------



## greymane (Aug 5, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have threatened ours once or twice.  Once they see a banding, it sticks in the mind.  A very useful tool!


----------



## terrilhb (Aug 5, 2011)

redtailgal that is not abusing animals that is protecting your knees and you. Good luck. If I did not love my Buck Tack so much I would let you borrow him. The worst thing he does is rub his head on everyone and when he gets a chance he likes to spray me.  I made the mistake one time and sat down in his pen. (Won't do that again) He decided to rub his head across my back and there went the horns. Got 2 nice scars know. But he did not do it on purpose. When we 1st got him though he tried and got an broom handle across his horns or sprayed in his face. Good luck hope it works out.


----------



## currycomb (Aug 5, 2011)

guess his spraying you is payback from when you sprayed him???


----------



## terrilhb (Aug 6, 2011)




----------

